# Chithead's 2010 Dodge Ram build log - new and improved!



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, after just a few different setups, we're going with this one and sticking to it.

Morel Hybrid Ovation II 6 component set - using the passive crossovers on each front channel of the amplifier
Morel Ultimo SC 12 subwoofer - single 4-ohm voice coil bridged from the back two channels of the amp
Zapco Reference 1000.4 providing the power
Clarion DRX9255 being the brains of it all

Going to take deadening quite a bit further, and also take what I learned with the wiring from the previous install a few steps more. 

Also working on something creative for the dash, and still contemplating the amp rack/subwoofer enclosure.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

A few pictures of the Morel comps for those that are curious:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

And some pics of the Ultimo SC 12"


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Starting on the rear wall:










Combination of tractor trailer patch tape to cover all the holes, and then FatMat:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

My father-in-law has all this rubber laying around. Apparently they spread it down before spraying on foam roofs - It gave me an idea.

Cleaned up a piece of it this morning:










Relocated the ground wire:










Applied some butyl rope:










And voila:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

We'll see if that mat does any good at blocking the road noise. I will be constructing a new back wall to house the amp/subwoofer/behind the seat storage. 

If it does any good, pretty sure it will be making it's way to both doors, and maybe to the floorboard.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

more pics....more pics:laugh:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't see how you couldn't be satisfied with this system.
Looking forward to seeing/hearing it in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks man! Looking forward to hearing yours also!

Sad yes, but I have yet to listen to the Milan...


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Loved the old install. and since I am in the process of working a deal on a new ram I am tuned in!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I can tell you, just on the ride to work... this stuff WORKS! Cut road noise way down. I will need to cut some slits though for the rear vents. Could definitely tell there was in increase an cabin pressure with them covered up. 

Getting me all excited to apply this on the doors!


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Love seeing truck builds!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Obligatory outside pics:


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

May I be the first to say, if you change any of this within the next 6 months, I will punch you in the jujunum (yes, I am that gangsta). On a good note, this does look like the start of a kick ass build! How thick and heavy is that rubber? Did you decide if you will door mount the mids?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

The "rubber" is maybe a bit over 1/16" thick. But quite heavy. 

Pretty sure we are going to door mount the mids. I am having to order some new door parts from the previous install and a minor setback we had from the power window motor messing up on me... but it looks like door "pods" are going to be constructed to house them. Ordered up some of those foam baffles last night to try and help protect them from any water leaking in.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

are you talking about doing sealed enclosure "pods" for the doors? ive had good look with duct seal around my door baffles.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes sir. I really dont want to seal because of "choking" them out, but I'll be darned if I'm going to let all that water get onto these mids. 

Might just try those foam baffles, and see how bad it really it is.


----------



## low2001gmc (Aug 27, 2008)

lookin good and good that you have pics of actual truck. it just helps to visualize what vehicle we are referencing. 

as for door mid pods/baffles and not wanting to seal them up to not choke them and not wanting water in them babys (sexy they are), how about "venting the bottom part" of the pod/baffle you will be placing them in. still protects them from any water coming from up top if it was too yet allows them to vent. just a thought....


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

low2001gmc said:


> lookin good and good that you have pics of actual truck. it just helps to visualize what vehicle we are referencing.
> 
> as for door mid pods/baffles and not wanting to seal them up to not choke them and not wanting water in them babys (sexy they are), how about "venting the bottom part" of the pod/baffle you will be placing them in. still protects them from any water coming from up top if it was too yet allows them to vent. just a thought....


I was just going to mention that! Remove the bottom half of the baffle and the top portion will act as a virtual umbrella for thos beautiful mids. I've done it many times and it worked great! I'm still trying to see how you're going to mount that Ultimo? Not much room back there.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

FartinInTheTub said:


> I was just going to mention that! Remove the bottom half of the baffle and the top portion will act as a virtual umbrella for thos beautiful mids. I've done it many times and it worked great! I'm still trying to see how you're going to mount that Ultimo? Not much room back there.


Not much room??? :surprised:

It won't be too bad. This is the only regular can I've ever owned where I could actually climb behind the seats to install the deadener and that rubber mat. I got to sit on the center console lid and was quite comfy... 

Thinking subwoofer enclosure will be centered, with storage compartments on each side. Amp will be mounted on the rear cab wall above the subwoofer enclosure.


----------



## SfTrainer (Sep 6, 2010)

Well considering I have currently have 2 of your sub in my truck and my previous vehicle had the morels and the zapco 1000.4 I have to say I approve. But I still say the dash in our trucks is made for a double din...just takes some decent fab work to pull it off. Looking forward to hearing your impressions on the new set up.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

What's the cost like on that rubber sheeting? If it works *almost as well* as MLV, it might be worth purchasing. Not having to wait for MLV to be shipped to me [and the horrors of high-weight shipping fees] would be a bonus.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

HondAudio said:


> What's the cost like on that rubber sheeting? If it works *almost as well* as MLV, it might be worth purchasing. Not having to wait for MLV to be shipped to me [and the horrors of high-weight shipping fees] would be a bonus.


True. Has my curiosity as well...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Not a problem! I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

We use EPDM roofing rubber at work for a variety of end uses. There's quite a few places online that sell it for pretty cheap. I think I bought it from best materials last time. Here's a link> EPDM Roofing Rubber


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Not sure if its the same thing, but my cousin has a huge roll of rubber pond liner. I wonder if its the same thing and how it would work...hmm. Very nice truck. I will definately be following this. I like the truck builds on here. Kinda limits us compared to the cars but still alot of fun.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey thanks! That's good to know. 

This stuff really has me contemplating a double layer on the doors, one on the outer skin and one on the inner skin. Then applying some on the firewall also.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Got some goodies in last night...


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

That is one sexy amp..


----------



## jaikai (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's a noob question - what holds the rubber in place (no pun intended)?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I ordered some Extruded Butyl Rope from sound deadener showdown, and so far... it is holding this stuff with no problems at all. 

Actually just ordered 4 more rolls this morning to finish the doors up. Also grabbed 10 of the CLD tiles.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

ah i bet duct seal would have been just as good. $2.25 a pound, its hard as hell to beat!


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice lookin' truck (I did LOL a little at the image of an R/T Ram with a gas station in the background though)

Way to improvise with the sound dampening. It's good to know that DIY innovation can still get some good results.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Chaos said:


> Nice lookin' truck (I did LOL a little at the image of an R/T Ram with a gas station in the background though)
> 
> Way to improvise with the sound dampening. It's good to know that DIY innovation can still get some good results.


Sad part is I think I put some gas in there, went around the corner to take those pictures... then had to go back and get enough gas to get home...

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Could be worse, still gets 18mpg on the highway and is fun as all get out when you romp down on the skinny pedal.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Started on driver's side door, had to order a new carrier plate and wiring harness. Still waiting on those pieces to arrive before we can reassemble.



















This is what happens when you abandon an iPad in the dash project (wonder if there is enough room to put the Ultimo SC here...  )



















Thinking I may use the included tweeter pods that came with the Morel set to mount right on the A-pillar and aim them:










And thinking about putting the crossover in the kick panels, exposing just the "half-moon" shape and keeping the terminals covered underneath:



















Plenty of room to fabricate a nice mounting plate for the mids in each door panel - also waiting on the XTC foam baffles to arrive so we can see if that will solve our water splashing on the back of the mids problem.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Gotta love the truck, morel speakers and Zappy amp. This is a awesome combo keep it. 

Btw: you gonna make the NC meet this month?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Does not appear we will be making the meet next week. Still waiting on some install items, and then the head unit I purchased has hit a hiccup. Will not load CDs...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

chithead said:


> Does not appear we will be making the meet next week. Still waiting on some install items, and then the head unit I purchased has hit a hiccup. Will not load CDs...


That sucks, well I enjoyed meeting you.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Man it was awesome, not everday I have the opportunity to hang out with someone off the forum. I'll let you know next time I come through there.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ran out of TechFlex and I need some more heatshrink to finish, but here are some progress pics so far:




























Each lead labeled, clear heatshrink over that, TechFlex, and heatshrink over that, then a ring of red heatshrink applied to the positive and black to the negative wires for even more reference, ends are "tinned" (solder applied for a stronger connection at the amp and crossovers", then the main "run" going through the cab is ziptied about every 6 inches to keep it secure. 

Oh also picked up a set of these to keep the mids from getting water logged inside the door:










Also have another head unit picked out. Hope to have some things hooked up later this week for listening.


----------



## charonblk07 (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, i'm glad I can still follow your build on here since I can't get onto the Z while I'm up at work anymore. Between your R/T and Banshee, I have so much to look up to with my build.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you! Don't be afraid to tear into that Ram. We would be glad to help in any way possible.


----------



## charonblk07 (Mar 1, 2011)

Considering it was a certain two people named Daniel and Jared that really helped me design my system over on the Z I can't say much more... all JL components, stealthbox, all packed into a black '07 QC.... now I'm trying to see if you know who I am  hint.... location.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey we know who you are, I was surprised to see you on here!


----------



## charonblk07 (Mar 1, 2011)

Been lurking for quite a while. Started looking around when I started my build and this was one of the better places that wasn't dedicated to 'audiophile only' type people. Gotta say, I'm loving seeing both of your builds, so many things I should/could have done better that I'm tempted to pull my interior again and get more deadener into it and move my amps around some... damn you guys... I need to stop modding the damned truck! But I'll stop jacking your build log... and now back to your regularly scheduled programing...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Did some brainstorming this morning...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Hmm whatcha think about Daniel? Kick Panel crossovers?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes sir, trying to determine the shape of the cut-out. I still want to keep the wiring and crossover terminals hidden, but have limited space to work with. So proper depth and secure mounting is definitely a challenge. 

But after "relocating" a factory harness, I believe there is enough room to go ahead with this idea now.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

chithead said:


>












Kelvin


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

^^^ That's funny right there 

I always pictured this though:


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Waouh... ROCKETEER!!!!! It's been a while since I saw that movie. Nice find  

Kelvin


----------



## charonblk07 (Mar 1, 2011)

I can't believe other people remember that movie. I loved it growing up.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

TechFlex and our satin nickel terminal for the subwoofer enclosure arrived today. I went ahead and soldered the subwoofer connection to the terminal, heatshrinked over the connections, and then used a cable clamp to secure them.


----------



## julez007 (Aug 2, 2011)

thats a nice touch, fitting the cable stay..alot would not bother.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

I see youre taking your time to do it right, youll thank yourself later for that. It just better be done by the first of oct. Thats the next meet btw. I just wanna make sure you have as much of a heads up as possible!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Lol, thanks man. I REALLY hope to be there. Even if I have to build a small enclosure to house the driver's side mid and just set it in there. Can't believe it takes this long to get parts for a door...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well had another key item arrive today... May I introduce... the RFX-8240:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok back to the crossovers, some of you may recognize this area from the CleanSweep installation previously, easy decision to mount the crossver there:



















But the passenger side... well. Not as easy of a decision to make. 










Maybe in the upper compartment... no won't quite fit.










Behind the lower compartment... no nothing there.










Hey wait a minute, I forgot this panel popped off:










Oh now I remember, this is where the factory Bluetooth module was mounted. A PERFECT spot!!!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

But how to mount it... Oh wow, I forgot I had this old PS1 housing laying around, I wonder if...










No fricking way! It fits! So we'll just secure it here:










And mount the crossover here!










I put a rubber cap over the exposed bottom screw just to prevent any wires rubbing against it. But here is where we sit this afternoon! About time to start running some wires now


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

awesome work and excellent choice on HU... very classy


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

PS1 lid huh. That's one way to usefully use useless stuff. Why waist the effort fabricating something when you don't have to? Nice job. Keep it up.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks! That's how I looked at it. Either waste some of my MDF, or use up parts of a discolored PS1 casing that I was going to throw out anyways.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chithead said:


> Well had another key item arrive today... May I introduce... the RFX-8240:


:surprised::surprised: I love it! I'm looking forward to hearing this.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you sir! I look forward to showing her off in October


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I hooked everything up for some listening tests today. Dropped the crossovers down -3db on the tweeters, but left them at the 6db slope. I am surprised that I may have to move them back to 0db. The sound stage seems just barely above the dash now, and I would like it to be a bit higher. Other than that, moving balance +01 to the right has it right about perfectly centered for me. REALLY liking the combination of the Ovations and the Ultimo SC. Everything is blending nicely, and I can't wait to get all the enclosures built. Listening to CDs that I haven't in years. It's like discovering music for the very first time. All these little details and sounds that I had no idea were there.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

After some more listening, the sound stage is slowly rising. Thinking they still need more break in time. Still at -3db on the passive crossovers. The tweeters are mounted way off axis, almost 100 degrees. I have found in this particular truck, to get a REALLY good front stage, to aim the tweeters towards the middle of the windshield, pointing forward, and not back towards the dome light. I tried turning the mids off axis too (closer to the angle they will be mounted at when I put them in the doors) and it brought everything up to about chin level. It's getting there, just taking some creative imaging. Actually zeroed out the balance and everything is still sounding good. 

We are close... just a few more tweaks before starting on the permanent mounting locations. Hey, that's why we do this, right? To achieve that silly smile that can't be removed!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Just got the email confirmation tonight, our new carrier panel and wiring harness has been shipped!!! Woo hoo!!! 

Still playing around with speaker aiming. Subwoofer is DEFINITELY going behind the center console. Still working on aiming the mids, and keep playing around with tweeter placement. I really like where we are at right now... but if it can get better by moving them a few millimeters one way or the other, well I'm all for it.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

awesome! keep it up man. so how exactly do you want to do the sub box and amp rack?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Try not to make fun of me too bad... but this is what I'm thinking


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

i like it, but what are the sides for?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

To mimic the factory storage tray that came in the truck, they would be open to hold my tools, jumper cables, truck detailing supplies, things of that nature. 

I also thought about just carrying the subwoofer enclosure all the way across and having the two "compartments" on either side open to hide all that stuff.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

its a good idea. the smaller "compartments" kinda breaks up the look of a big box back there. but having larger compartments to match the height of the sub box would look more flush and hold more stuff


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Plus there wouldn't be as many angles to cut out! Ok... on to phase two!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Here is a quick demo of current placement (as you can tell, the mids and sub are not in an enclosure yet, just wrapped in towels and blankets to slow down the sound waves and mimic being in enclosures):



After I took this video though, tried flush mounting the tweeters in the A-pillars and it did tame them a bit more. So I've angled them just a few degrees towards the listeners. This has brought out some very good detail, and we have eliminated some of the harsh breakup. 

Now to get the mids aimed, and then mounted.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Finished up the wires for the Big Three Upgrade:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Our "big three" wires have been added under the hood


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Continued some of the sound deadening this morning:



















Also had some goodies arrive last night. I went ahead and started swapping parts over from the old carrier plate to the new. Just a few more things I need to address before putting the new pieces in the door. Went ahead and applied some deadener where I remember being trouble spots. Will add more once it's all together if needed.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thought I'd show everyone how I got the new speaker wires into the front door. First, you have to remove the plug. Quite easy, just pinch the top and bottom on the front and back of the plug going into the door. It will then pop out, and you can unplug the harness. This reveals a very nice sized opening to run your wires through:



















But... to make it MUCH easier. I removed the plug from the door. Not difficult at all, you have to remove two screws on the door side though. They are located here:










Not an easy gap to get a screwdriver into, is it? Out come the vise grips and the screwhead!










Ok now that's out of the way, pop this piece off:










And run the wire straight through. Then reattach:










And we have new speaker wires:


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Install is coming along great!!! I am starting to get the feeling that the longer I wait to start my install the easier it will be. Then again I am not sure how long the wife will let me wait!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Got the rest of the radio pieces in tonight:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

We have... PROGRESS!!! Driver's side door is back together, and man did that motivate me to charge full-steam ahead with this install. 

Out of everything with this whole ordeal, fixing that door for $800 less than what the dealer quoted me is just icing on the cake. Thanks to everyone who have offered their support and motivation to keep me focused on this.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chithead said:


> Out of everything with this whole ordeal, fixing that door for $800 less than what the dealer quoted me is just icing on the cake. Thanks to everyone who have offered their support and motivation to keep me focused on this.


arty2: :thumbsup: Good deal on the door fix. Those Molex plugs look easy and designed to take extra speaker wires. I had to drill holes in mine to get wire through.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I really liked hearing your truck at the meet yesterday. The Morel gear sounds very nice. Speakers were nice and detailed, and the sub was clean and punchy. Very nice sound with out a lot of processing. Nice job. 

Pretty mean lookin truck too.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Daniel! Enjoyed listening to the new set up. You got everything coming together nicely. Great job brudder!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Daniel your system sounded great! It solidified my love for Morel drivers. That Rockford HU brings out so much detail that I never even knew existed. You have stuck with the KISS method and I really appreciate it.
I'm looking forward to seeing the implementation of the finished install plans you described to me. It's going to look as good as it sounds.

Keep us updated man. If there is anything I can do please don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words! I really appreciate the advice given on Saturday, and will implement it for sure on the tuning. Can't wait to improve on it, and to see/hear everyone's installs again!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Another head unit swap:


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

I assume this one plays cd-r's haha


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

And quite well I might add


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Cant wait to hear it


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

To hear it... or to hear this beauty:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

It's EXACTLY how I imagined it.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

chithead said:


> To hear it... or to hear this beauty:


I like this better than your Dodge 

Maybe I have been drinking too much... Stay Thirsty 




Damn i hate to see the Denford leave the truck, but it's for the best.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Is that what you were pm'ing me about?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That's the one! Picked her up yesterday morning.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Daniel can your Ram do this?

*LINK*


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Something tells me it would... and with less attempts


----------



## tseng2394 (Jun 12, 2011)

Love everything about that truck!!! great work


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words! Sadly it appears we might be going in yet ANOTHER direction... That little Corolla I linked above might be getting all this equipment installed in it, and might go for a more simple setup in the Ram. 

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I thought that deck was for the wife? LOL... you steal it from her?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

No sir, she drives the truck 3-4 days a week now. So I put it in there for her to enjoy.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Aaahhhh... gotcha.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Although... after listening to Ludacris on the Ultimo SC this morning... I may be installing everything into the Corolla and starting over with the truck.

I love these Morels more and more each time I here them.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Just a quick update, the sleeping giant is patiently awaiting a new install:


----------



## seankurz (Feb 10, 2013)

chithead said:


> Finished up the wires for the Big Three Upgrade:


what kind of cable is this? thanks!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That was actually some leftover 4ga cable I had from an inverter install for a semi truck.


----------



## seankurz (Feb 10, 2013)

chithead said:


> That was actually some leftover 4ga cable I had from an inverter install for a semi truck.


So you know where one could purchase some? It looks really rugged/ weather resistant, this would be perfect


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Actually an auto parts store. They are honestly the same as the battery cables that they sell there. I just applied the techflex over the wire, and heatshrunk the ends after crimping lugs onto them. I had to drill out the lugs to make them fit over some of the bolts on the truck though.


----------



## seankurz (Feb 10, 2013)

chithead said:


> Actually an auto parts store. They are honestly the same as the battery cables that they sell there. I just applied the techflex over the wire, and heatshrunk the ends after crimping lugs onto them. I had to drill out the lugs to make them fit over some of the bolts on the truck though.


Do you know what type of tech flex?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll have to double check when I purchased it from eBay. Can't remember the exact kind off the top of my head. It was from furryletters though.


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

looks good chithead. i always liked your work looking at it on ccsc.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey welcome to DIYMA!

Unfortunately, the R/T is in a sad state these days. Just a cheaper JVC head unit and some Rockford T1 components. My wife loves it, so that's all that matters for right now. This beauty will get another share-worthy build though soon. Already have some plans in the works 

Oh I'll be posting up a Subaru build soon too. About to get started on the Forester. Just waiting on a few more pieces, and then it's go time.


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

chithead said:


> Hey welcome to DIYMA!
> 
> Unfortunately, the R/T is in a sad state these days. Just a cheaper JVC head unit and some Rockford T1 components. My wife loves it, so that's all that matters for right now. This beauty will get another share-worthy build though soon. Already have some plans in the works
> 
> Oh I'll be posting up a Subaru build soon too. About to get started on the Forester. Just waiting on a few more pieces, and then it's go time.


Nice now go look at my thread and give me some ideas, and wanna help me build my subaru so I can have some hatch space for this incoming crib midget lol


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

More details on how you like the morel's please


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh what isn't there to like. Those are hands down one of the best sounding speakers I've ever heard. Every speaker since then that I listen to, get compared to them. I wish the upgrade bug would have never bit, because it's been nothing but downgrades ever since trying to find a replacement.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

chithead said:


> Hey welcome to DIYMA!
> 
> Unfortunately, the R/T is in a sad state these days. Just a cheaper JVC head unit and some Rockford T1 components. My wife loves it, so that's all that matters for right now. This beauty will get another share-worthy build though soon. Already have some plans in the works
> 
> Oh I'll be posting up a Subaru build soon too. About to get started on the Forester. Just waiting on a few more pieces, and then it's go time.



Have you started this build yet? ( the forester) we just picked up a 2013 and i'm interested to see what people are doing to them.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I did get a start on it the other day. Just the front mids mounted, and started working on the sail panels for the best tweeter aiming. Still working on that though. But for the most part, all the major components are purchased. Guess I should start a build log for it soon.


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

i cant wait to see and hear the forester


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

What car cover are you using? I need one but don't know where to start looking at brands and such....


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I will have to check it out. O'Reillys had it on sale, and it fits perfectly.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Im thinking of getting a dodge truck, but in a dully so I can pick up customers cars when they don't want to drive out to me. Also to haul my dodge challenger RT when I get her finished. Something like this, because I have to do it right by adding Air Ride
Dodge Ram 3500 Dually 6,7 Cummins Accuair Airride 26' inch - YouTube


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> What car cover are you using? I need one but don't know where to start looking at brands and such....


I use California Car Cover for my challenger, best cover i used to date. I use the Noah which is good for outside and inside. Paid $220.00 new 2 years ago
These things will outlast the the life of the car. It worth the money. I bought the cheaper cover and it didnt even last a year, $50 down the drain. That why I ended up investing in a better cover that would at least hold up for 5 years. this cover surpassed my expectations. http://http://www.calcarcover.com/how_to_select.aspx?gclid=COWeq4nWpLYCFYid4Aodyx0A2A


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

chithead said:


> Oh what isn't there to like. Those are hands down one of the best sounding speakers I've ever heard. Every speaker since then that I listen to, get compared to them. I wish the upgrade bug would have never bit, because it's been nothing but downgrades ever since trying to find a replacement.


Hey have you ever listen to these? Carbon C12 XL | Illusion Audio
I might be doing one or two of these in the challenger with the carbon c8 8"up front in the doors tweeters in pillars and c4 4" coaxial in the dash. Not set on amps yet Mosconi or Arc Audio SE.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I've not heard Illusion Audio, or Arc Audio SE. I have heard Mosconi though. Their price tags turn me towards other manufacturers.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Just another non-update - keeping this next install kind of secretive, but here is a teaser of things to come...


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

hmmmm loud much?


----------



## jvctan16 (Jun 11, 2013)

chithead said:


> Just another non-update - keeping this next install kind of secretive, but here is a teaser of things to come...


Is that what I think it is...a JL W7 anniversary edition? or a W6V3? Wow. That thing can kick.


----------



## stylngle2003 (Nov 2, 2012)

"secretive" lol. some secret, when they can hear you from a block away!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

jvctan16 said:


> Is that what I think it is...a JL W7 anniversary edition? or a W6V3? Wow. That thing can kick.


That's a W7.

Looking forward to seeing this continue. Any other mods to the truck lately?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

UNBROKEN said:


> That's a W7.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this continue. Any other mods to the truck lately?


Nothing much at this point. Still need to figure out which shocks to use after lowering it, and then of course get the track bar relocator. After that, maybe just some exhaust modifications, but that's about it. 

But now the audio side... well it's time to just quit goofing off, and finish this truck the way it should have been done a long time ago


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Adjustable QA1's....trust me on that.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Interesting... says their closest dealer is Fatman Fabrications over here in Charlotte. I'll have to look into them, thanks!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

They don't make a direct bolt in shock. They make the correct lengths you just have to swap around some t-bolts and bushings. Simple stuff but the shocks are amazing.
I won't derail your thread any more...if you need part numbers just let me know. I still have them somewhere.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

If you don't mind, that would be great! I emailed them asking for a recommendation. Have the extended and compressed lengths from Belltech, just trying to find a good shock now.


----------



## dgr932 (Mar 31, 2011)

updates?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

The elderbrock shocks ride every nice . I got them from jeggs. There adjustable . I have used them all. Had several bagged trucks and lowered everything.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Doecshtech his one of my favorites . The cheap belltechs always rode stiff to me. But they make the best lowering kits out there


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Nah, no updates as of yet. Been working on the Forester first. Trying to finish it before tackling the Ram again.


----------



## jeeperbrad (Jul 2, 2012)

How did you mount your tweeters to sound the best? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Off axis in the A-pillars has provided the best results so far.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey stranger, I see that I am not the only one still up lol..


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey! I just sent you a PM


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Responded and have sent you an email.


----------



## jeeperbrad (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm about to mount my tweets do you hsve any pics of where yours were mounted?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I can take a picture of the hole  

Truthfully, I wouldn't advise cutting anything just yet. If possible, set the tweeters in various spots, and listen, listen, listen. Let them break in, and listen some more. Every comp set I've ever tried has had their own sweet spot. Rarely does the same tweeter aiming work between them either.


----------



## jeeperbrad (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok thanks. This is the first nice setup I've installed. So its gonna take some work. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

It will be totally worth it though once done


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree, you need/want them to settle before cutting. As that old adage says, measure twice it once.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Just an update - the Ram is no longer part of our stable of vehicles. She departed yesterday afternoon in order to acquire a more family friendly vehicle and something with a bit better MPG.


----------



## dgr932 (Mar 31, 2011)

at least you got to enjoy it for a while. can't wait to see whats next!


----------

